# Barre de status Ipad Pro 12.9 2018



## ktv75 (19 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens d’acquérir le nouvel ipad pro 12.9, en remplacement de mon 12.9 (1ere genération).

J'en suis très satisfait, cependant, quand je visionne une vidéo en plein écran sur vlc ou youtube, j'ai l'heure et date en haut a gauche et l'état de la batterie en haut à droit...

c'est assez gênant et je ne comprends pas pourquoi il ne se masque pas... Aucun soucis avec mon ancien 12.9

Merci de votre retour.


----------



## Zorglub38 (22 Novembre 2018)

Même chose pour moi mais je n’ai plus mon Air 2 pour tester.


----------



## Sharp (25 Novembre 2018)

Sérieusement ??? Tout le monde sait (depuis un moment ) que toutes les applications doivent être mises à jour pour s’afapter aux écrans des iPad Pro 2018. 

Ce sont les coins arrondis qui font que l’espace d’affichage est réduit et donc on a une barre noire en haut et en bas qui restent affichées tout le temps.

Quelques applications comme Netflix sont déjà mises à jour pour s’afficher correctement sur les nouveaux iPad Pro.


----------

